# Homemade screen press



## dikart (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi
My name is Dejan, and I am from Macedonia. I must say thank yoy guys for all that great answers and helpfull links here in this forum. I am new in screen printing business and my questions is Is there any plans on net for building 4 colour t-shirt screen press. Thanks for any help.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Buy this book. It has plans, and is the BEST info for starting screen printing...

 Book


----------



## dikart (Jun 22, 2006)

Thank you Phillip, but I can't. I know that it is a great book (bible) for t-shirt screen printing, but i don't have credit card (don't have job) and many sites doesn't accept orders from my country (Macedonia). I'm sure there must be a way to buy that book, but untill than, i will try to find some plans for 4-colour screen press on internet ( I found plans and build one colour t-shirt press so far). 
Thanks again.


----------



## rema (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Dejan, could you possibly give me the link to the plans for a one colour t-shirt press I’m really interested in building one, if its a file could you PM me thanks.


----------



## alief (Aug 17, 2006)

yea i am also interested in knowing the link to that site.


----------



## Stratman (Aug 14, 2007)

Here are plans for a one color press that I have used.


----------



## FRACTURE (Aug 30, 2007)

HERE IS A LINK TO PLANS FOR A ONE COLOR PRESS..HAVE NOT MADE ONE LIKE THIS THOUGH...BUT DO HAVE THE PLANS......Free screen printing press plans..LET ME KNO IF THIS WORKS FOR U


----------



## SakeRonin (Oct 14, 2007)

I have built the press Fracture mentions and I find it works well enough for dark inks on light shirts I still have difficulty doing white on black.
I find that you require washers to space the hinge assembly a little higher so that the screen doesn't lie directly on the platen. Also, since I have a smaller screen I had to move the hinge assembly closer to the platen which makes it difficult to keep the t-shirt out of the way. I would also recommend some type of laminate on top of the platen so the screws aren't a bother.
I have only printed a few shirts and washed out as many. I am still learning and trying to work out the bugs.


----------



## bobbyskims (Feb 13, 2011)

Here are plans for a four color press, I havn't built it yet but I plan to. I'll let you know how it goes.

Free 4-Color Screen Printing Press Plans | DIY Screen Printing


----------



## CbsWholesale (Dec 31, 2010)

All of these hulked out gargantuan wooden presses are why I learned to weld LOL Made a beautiful table top steel 4 color press with micro registration. I feel lucky to have learned how to weld. Soooo much easier now!


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Care to share your plans?


----------



## CbsWholesale (Dec 31, 2010)

Not really. But I will post pics soon.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

good enough. We'll wait for them


----------



## CbsWholesale (Dec 31, 2010)

OK, and you will get them.


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

CbsWholesale said:


> OK, and you will get them.


this person is looking all over the internet for pics for a press that he can say he built
How rude that he cant share his plans This forum is to help others it is not like we are going to steal your business (or whatever little business you may have)


----------



## CbsWholesale (Dec 31, 2010)

gotshirts2ink said:


> this person is looking all over the internet for pics for a press that he can say he built
> How rude that he cant share his plans This forum is to help others it is not like we are going to steal your business (or whatever little business you may have)


I understand that, and I said I would post some pics etc, what are you not understanding here gotshirts2ink? But unless you can weld, I do not see what good plans are going to do, I mean if someone could weld they would not be trying to build huge wooden presses would they? Yes this forum is to help others, so that means drawing up plans, giving them to someone and then teaching them to weld? Watch your mouth or I will not post anything, and it will be on you. What little business I have? Really? You know nothing about me.

And dikart, just stay tuned I will get some pics to you and maybe give you some ideas.


----------



## signgeezer (Jan 7, 2011)

Dejan, go to printingplans.com/ to find what you are looking for....and good luck.
signgeezer


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

gotshirts2ink said:


> this person is looking all over the internet for pics for a press that he can say he built
> How rude that he cant share his plans This forum is to help others it is not like we are going to steal your business (or whatever little business you may have)


WTF??


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

CbsWholesale said:


> Watch your mouth or I will not post anything...


Ha-haaaaaaa-haaaa!!










Ha-haaaaaa!!


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Check the 5 color rotary press on Youtube. No plans but a very nice press.


----------



## CbsWholesale (Dec 31, 2010)

Thx for the laugh Tygeron. I got a little hot under the collar. I will post pics soon as I take them.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

CbsWholesale said:


> Thx for the laugh Tygeron. I got a little hot under the collar. I will post pics soon as I take them.


LOL!

Check out the "Building New Press" thread in this same section. If you haven't already seen them, I posted links to those Youtube videos.

Niiiiice stuff.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I also have some links in that thread.


----------



## BoydRiver (Aug 12, 2008)

CbsWholesale said:


> Thx for the laugh Tygeron. I got a little hot under the collar. I will post pics soon as I take them.



Can you give us the link yet ?


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

BoydRiver said:


> Can you give us the link yet ?


Search "homemade press" in the search feature here ot go to the DIY forum.

Check the videos on Youtube also.


----------



## CbsWholesale (Dec 31, 2010)

Here are some pics for gotshirts2ink. Sorry it took a while to post but I have been busy building and selling them. Good luck with the massive wooden presses gotshirts2ink.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Inky, how much do these costs? And how do you keep the print arms up?


----------



## CbsWholesale (Dec 31, 2010)

I sell them for $599.99 on ebay with free shipping to the USA. As for the print arms, I use rare earth neodymium magnets. These neodymium may cost more, but they are needed as these magnets hold the print arms up. People will tell you that magnet support presses will fail and drop an arm unexpectedly and this is in fact true, except on my press!
The magnets I use are rated at 125 lbs! However, they are easy to lower when a screen is clamped in due to the leverage, but will NEVER unexpectedly drop an arm. (Which is horrible if you have ever had a squeegee loaded with ink fly off onto the floor!) The other magnet style presses can and will do this because they use cheap, standard ring magnets that are typically rated at about 16 lbs.


----------



## CbsWholesale (Dec 31, 2010)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6OMldYdelY[/media]


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks good!!
How does this compare to Ryonets silkscreeningsupplies.com 4 color Silver press that sells for $399. with Free Shipping that is help up my lift supports
I see yours is built from alot more heavy duty steel but wouldnt light be better? I know when I built my wall bracket for my tv is was cheaper to buy aluminum than the steel
Good luck with the selling!


----------



## greq27wroc (Sep 26, 2006)

You can see my version of Ryonet's silver press in this thread http://www.t-shirtforums.com/member-introductions/t93510.html . Working on some plans for it.


----------



## CbsWholesale (Dec 31, 2010)

gotshirts2ink said:


> Looks good!!
> How does this compare to Ryonets silkscreeningsupplies.com 4 color Silver press that sells for $399. with Free Shipping that is help up my lift supports
> I see yours is built from alot more heavy duty steel but wouldnt light be better? I know when I built my wall bracket for my tv is was cheaper to buy aluminum than the steel
> Good luck with the selling!



silkscreeningsupplies.com 4 color Silver press that sells for $399 does not have micro registration, to get those arms you need to upgrade at $100 per arm, so $399 is now at $799. Mine are standard with micro, and I like steel better, aluminum flexes to much for me.


----------



## deb7019 (Aug 4, 2006)

"...? But unless you can weld, I do not see what good plans are going to do, I mean if someone could weld they would not be trying to build huge wooden presses would they? ... And dikart, just stay tuned I will get some pics to you and maybe give you some ideas."

hello cbswholesale... my sons weld and are willing to make me a press.... could you send pics to me too, please and thank you?
deb7019 @ y a h o o . com


----------



## ElratonPrinter (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi, well it's very easy... I built mine using plans that I found somewhere i cant remember now, but all I did back then was google it, and got the link, printed it out got me the parts, and now that's what I work with.


----------



## thelogobiz (Jun 10, 2011)

it is funny that you guys keep going with this when the original post was from 2006, Buy now I would hope the guy is up & running!


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

thelogobiz said:


> it is funny that you guys keep going with this when the original post was from 2006, Buy now I would hope the guy is up & running!


Its not only for the OP but also fore others who come along.


----------

